# First Fatty (Venison) w/ Q-View



## nyofndremz (Jul 27, 2013)

So I was looking at posts on SMF and came across several posting on fatties. I decided to make a venison fatty consisting of 1 lbs of venison burger, 1 lbs of homemade venison sausage, green peppers, onion, provolone cheese, Byron's butt rub and wrapped in a bacon weave. I smoked it on my Good One open range smoker at a temp of 250 deg and pulled my fatty off at 160 deg IT. It took around 6 hr to finish it and it came out wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_20130726_165842_518.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






This is the venison burger with the filling on it. I put the sausage

over top of this but forgot to take pic.













IMG_20130726_170703_382.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






This is all stuff rolled up in clear wrap.













IMG_20130726_171628_963.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






My first ever bacon weave













IMG_20130726_172739_666.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


















IMG_20130726_172922_300.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


















IMG_20130726_173226_865.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






Wrapped in clear wrap and ready for the fridge 













IMG_20130726_174016_092.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






Just off the smoker













IMG_20130727_202543_218.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






Sliced and ready to eat













IMG_20130727_202932_820.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice work! Good to see someone else in joisey that rolls fatties


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 27, 2013)

What was in your sausage mix and did you make two fatties or did you combine the two meats? Looks great! Nice work! you've made one more fattie than I have... I know... just waiting for that special occasion.  :)

Oh, how was the final taste and would you try anything different next time?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2013)

That looks great. I have never had venison in a fatty. I'm sure it was tasty. Great job and nice qview!


----------



## nyofndremz (Jul 28, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> What was in your sausage mix and did you make two fatties or did you combine the two meats? Looks great! Nice work! you've made one more fattie than I have... I know... just waiting for that special occasion.  :)
> 
> Oh, how was the final taste and would you try anything different next time?


The sausage has pork fat, garlic, black pepper, chili powder, cayenne pepper, marjoram, thyme, basil, salt, sage, parsley, and onions. I combined the two together like a sandwich by laying out the burger, covering with filling, and then laid the sausage over top of that. The fatty taste great but took allot longer than I expected. I'm new to the smoking meat scene so I'm still learning as I go. I think next time if I do the same style fatty I'll just crumble half a pound of sausage on as part of the filling instead of a full pound as a sandwich. I'm sure it will shorten up the cook time and taste just as good.


----------



## nyofndremz (Jul 28, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> That looks great. I have never had venison in a fatty. I'm sure it was tasty. Great job and nice qview!


Thanks and yes venison makes everything better.


----------



## nyofndremz (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks nightsmoker824


----------



## disco (Jul 28, 2013)

That looks stunning! My wife is not keen on trying a fattie but I have a buddy coming out for a visit. You are inspiring me to serve him a fatty. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

Great idea and it looks fantastic. I make fatties with elk sausage.


----------



## nyofndremz (Jul 31, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great idea and it looks fantastic. I make fatties with elk sausage.



Thanks. I have lots of deer meat and here soon I'll be add more to. No elk here in NJ but I'm sure it would taste great too.


----------

